# horrible gas milage



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

yes thats right my gas is burning like i have a damn turbo, which i dont i have a 97 stock gxe motor with a short ram intake and performance exhaust tip thats it, and my gas is burning alot im wasting about 50-70$$ a week on gas alone, i put 91 octane, it hink it might have something to do with my exhaust because its not as loud as it used to be it barely rumbles when i turn it on now any suggestions?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Remember gas prices are up.  

You should provide more information as to the maintenance of the car. And if you have never replaced the O2 sensor, it might be ripe for replacement.

Also, use the trip odometer when you refuel to see how much gas was actually consumed.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Check your exhaust for blockage. And use 87 octane.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

well ive just got a tune up on my car like a a couple months ago, i havent checked the exhaust yet, shall i start with the headers 1st, and also y not use 91 octane, i thought that was best for your car, even though its a bit pricey isnt it worth it?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Your catalytic converter might be clogged.

Troy


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

what's the easiest way to unclog a cat converter or exhaust?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Lzer0st said:


> well ive just got a tune up on my car like a a couple months ago, i havent checked the exhaust yet, shall i start with the headers 1st, and also y not use 91 octane, i thought that was best for your car, even though its a bit pricey isnt it worth it?


Its not really neccessary until you have a higher performance motor. I believe you aren't benifiting from it at all and correct me if I am wrong but it also raises the number of emissions you car makes. How much city driving do you do and how much is gas where you are from?

Also try replacing the coolant temp sensor, $20 and if it has gone bad on your car it should return you to stock gas consumption. I got an additional 4mpg in the city and 5 mpg on the hiway, so I definitely swear by it.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Lzer0st said:


> well ive just got a tune up on my car like a a couple months ago, i havent checked the exhaust yet, shall i start with the headers 1st, and also y not use 91 octane, i thought that was best for your car, even though its a bit pricey isnt it worth it?



91 octane is a waste of money. This engine is desgned for 87


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The quickest way to unclog a cat is to remove it. Just unbolt it from the exhaust and look inside, if you can't see much light on the other side it is clogged. Random Technology makes a hi-flow cat that is a direct replacement. You can also do a universal CatCo replacement and have a muffler shop make the pipes to adapt it.

Troy


----------



## Parker Beach (Dec 27, 2005)

I Think I might have him beat for bad gas milage I have a completely stock 97 altima used the odometer trip thing and filled my gas up something like $25
almost 10 gallons today went to the gas station because my gas light came on. 95 miles i drove that is all and the gas light came on so I filled it up again $33.05 so complete fill up again 12 gallons so if I do the math right it is aroun 9mpg city+ 10 miles highway. So is it me or am I in serious trouble with my engine. I know I can usually get 18mpg because I drive very hard. I think somethink is really fncked up with the mpg situation I am having. Any help I will be most likely taking it in on either Thursday or Friday. What should I have them check.
Thanks
Parker


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

For a leak or a syphon hose...
When was the last time you did a tune up?
Also is there alot of black soot in the tailpipe?

Troy


----------



## GXEAltima (Oct 29, 2005)

im having the same problem i have a 94 Gxe Altima completely stock besides the K&N air filter woopy.... lol i replaced the spark plugs and im gonna replace the O2 sensor soon hopefully it makes a difference.... i mean im going through almost a full tank a week when ive only been going through half a tank in the past....


----------



## Dflosrt4 (Dec 25, 2005)

It sounds like some of you guys have Mass air flow problems. Remember that the oil from the intakes kill mass air flows. The mass airflow could be making the car run exremely rich which will kill your MPG. I have seen this a thousand times. Have someone check your Mass Airflow and ALFHA readings on Consult scan tool.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

Dflosrt4 said:


> It sounds like some of you guys have Mass air flow problems. Remember that the oil from the intakes kill mass air flows. The mass airflow could be making the car run exremely rich which will kill your MPG. I have seen this a thousand times. Have someone check your Mass Airflow and ALFHA readings on Consult scan tool.



well my cat was all rotted so i got it replaced i havent tested it out, but i didnt think abou the mass air flow, i thought the bigger the air flow u have the better MPG?


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

i have intake headers exhaust and idle adjuest HIGH full tank last me only 3 days


----------

